# when will my sex drive come back?



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

iv done 3 aas cycles now over 2 years and never experienced not being able to get it up! if anythin its been the other way around!

but after my recent cycle (800mg test e, 400mg tren e, 800mg eq over 20 weeks, tapered down after 12 weeks) which im now 6 weeks into pct with 2 more to go, i cant be bothered to have sex, and when the wife wants it unless im doing the thrusting, my cock dont wanna know either lol!

she not happy as she said steroids would do this to me and low and behold they hav!

and what makes it worse i ordered viagra 4 days ago and they still not arrived! ****ed off


----------



## ob1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm about three years into my relationship now and I've started to have erection difficulties.

My girlfriend and I have different ideas as to what the problem is: She bought me some Viagra;

And I've bought her a treadmill.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Is ur pct clomid nolvadex and hcg and if so what dose have u looked at the power pct


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

pct was clomid 100mg ed foor 7 days then dropped to 50mg til the pack was gone, tamo was 40/40/20/20 didnt run hcg, maybe thats where i went wrong?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Hcg is worth getting I was ****ed of last cycle so done 2500iu eod 8shot balls bk after few days now I run it with cycle I might take a while to get fully back to normal only blood test will show that but I found a lot of it was in my head superman 1minute floppy cock the next if u think bout losing hard on it will happen


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

yea man i think its in my head too! misses said that! **** it


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just relax and get it out of your head. Get yourself some Vit D3 at 5000iu and ZMA, plenty of sleep. Maybe run another power PCT.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

20 week cycle no hcg, mate, total error

You are effectively using nolva and clomid with none functioning testes, so seems a bit pointless to me

Get the testes back online, get your self 20,000iu hcg


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd suggest on getting blood tests done mate. Been there with this. I'm just coming through the other side now. I absolutely knew I had a problem but without knowing your start line it's all guess work. The doctor said I was within boundaries but I got my own copy of the blood tests & started my own protocol to bring me back online.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ob1 said:


> I'm about three years into my relationship now and I've started to have erection difficulties.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have different ideas as to what the problem is: She bought me some Viagra;
> 
> And I've bought her a treadmill.


LOL


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

ob1 said:


> I'm about three years into my relationship now and I've started to have erection difficulties.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have different ideas as to what the problem is: She bought me some Viagra;
> 
> And I've bought her a treadmill.


LOL!!!!! you know it bruv..........spot on!


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> 20 week cycle no hcg, mate, total error
> 
> You are effectively using nolva and clomid with none functioning testes, so seems a bit pointless to me
> 
> Get the testes back online, get your self 20,000iu hcg


ordered it now, not sure how to jab the stuff tho mate?


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

il not be makin the same mistake again i know that for sure


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Read the stickies on it pal, dead easy.

Use slin pins and just jab in belly area

If your ripped lean you may need to 'create a fold' by grabbing your skin if that makes sense.

You wanna do 2500iu's every second day for total of eight shots.

If your vial of hcg is 5000iu and you mix 1ml back water into it, 2500iu will be half a ml or mark 5 on a slin pin.


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

golfgttdi said:


> Read the stickies on it pal, dead easy.
> 
> Use slin pins and just jab in belly area
> 
> ...


ok mate nice 1! il see my mate at the gym anyway about mixing it with water etc, and as for being ripped im far from it lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Where you getting hcg from? Reason I ask is because does it come with any sterile water?

If not you'll be better to order some BAC water


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

ob1 said:


> I'm about three years into my relationship now and I've started to have erection difficulties.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have different ideas as to what the problem is: She bought me some Viagra;
> 
> And I've bought her a treadmill.


 :lol:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my sex drive was gone long before my first cycle, I am now considering proviron off cycle. I can masturbate but not that bothered in much else.


----------

